# Craigslist for casual encounter



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Holy [email protected] I cannot believe people go onto Craigslist for one night stands!! I was on Craigs looking for used video games and when I was done looked at the dating part of the site. These people are nuts. Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE asks for D/D people, D/D meaning Drug and disease free... well... how does that work?? Do they put trust in these strangers? I could have every STD on the face of this planet, post a message for a one night stand, and when the girl asks me if I am D/D free I could easily say "yes" and what.. she would actually believe me??? I am completely disgusted by that section of the site, but for some reason keep looking at the new posts shaking my head lol. Simply amazing how stupid some people can be. I am sooo tempted to go on their and completely gross everyone out. I have an extremely good imagination and.. well.. can't post what I am going to say here.. but it would start off like this:

Hi I have been dating girls off this site for 4 years now. I have meet a lot of women on here but am looking for someone to fulfill my fantasy that I have had for years now. 

Well, thats all I can say here.. it would get completely gross to the point that most people would start feeling sick to their stomachs and think twice about the people they meet for these casual encounters lol. 

I know I know.. I am borred but it would be soooo funny hahahahaha.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Nothing shocks me anymore. I get annoyed with "Married"........"Husband/wife doesn't understand, I'm bord" blah, blah, blah. I guess it bothers me more, when I hear "My husband, my wife, would never" well, someone is. Trust is wonderful, but love shouldn't be blind. 
They want causal encounters from DD free people well if you're looking for a casual encounter, and you've done this before how do they know they're disease free.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yeah - find a job, lay, and apartment all at once. The only conundrum is where to go first.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i thought only hookers posted there


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

Seb, do you have something against the craigslist or one-night stands in general? If you hook up with someone at a club couldn't they lie about their STD status as well? Well, it's probably easier to lie online than face-to-face.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

When i'm bored sometimes i'll post a fake ad on there just to see what sorts of crazy responses i'll get. It's pretty amusing.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

What happened to you an Meggie Hamilton?


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well the ads must be working if people still do it. I'm guessing the standards of people that will respond won't be very high, so it's like a buyers beware I guess.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

liarsclub said:


> I think it's so weird when the men post pictures of their ugly penises in an attempt to lure women.


Do they do that? uke


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I only looked at Craig's List personals for the first time last night, after reading this thread. I am with Seb on this one, I find it rather gross but if that is what people want to do, its their life.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

knew this before it got posted on here.
*shrugs*

thanks seb for info.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

tiberius said:


> Seb, do you have something against the craigslist or one-night stands in general? If you hook up with someone at a club couldn't they lie about their STD status as well? Well, it's probably easier to lie online than face-to-face.


Well, I always knew people did this kind of stuff online.. just never ran into any sites like that before, and did not expect to see anything like that on Craigs, so it was a shocker for me. Then after reading some of the posts I nearly spat chunks on myself after reading what these people where saying.

I don't have anything against Craigs, one night stands are gross imo, just got some shock value I suppose and wanted to share how I felt about it and see what others had to say.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

dear ladies,

i'm sorry for our gross penises (penii?) but it is the only sexual organ we were given so either deal with it or turn lesbian but please dont lorena bobbitt it.

sincerily,

nubly


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

liarsclub said:


> ^Yeah. It's so gross(the penis pics).
> I don't think men score women off craigslist much.


None do. It's probably only happened a dozen times.

Craigslist is pretty simple. You can sell your bike or your guitar and get legitimate responses, but you have a 35% chance of getting people that flake out. The Rant and Rave section is full of idiot ramblings and it's most likely the same few trolls posting the same lame s---. At this point most of the jobs are not real or they are for some BS "make money online" scam (for instance, a whole page of ads in one section where the location for each one is the same). This also goes for the dating section. For every real woman there are 100 fakes ones that lead to some website. The Casual Encounters section is for gay men, and next to that is couples, such as MF4F or MF4M, and I bet half of those are flaky. There aren't any lone women looking for men. All of the guys looking for women in Casual Encounters are fools, especially the ones that post pictures of their penises. They have more luck at a bar, or maybe a legit sex hook up site (is there one?).

I spend a good deal of time on Craigslist.

**edit** I think they got rid of the spammers in the (non-sexual) dating section. It looks like it's mainly legit ads in my area now. I don't care for them, but I just went to go check as not to post something that is untrue.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

BostonB said:


> I tried to sell a record player on craigslist, and only one person responded. He came to look at it, and when I said "It's in the basement, come down" he literally ran back to his friends car. Guess I was coming on a little too strong.


 :lol:lol:lol:rofl


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to read those while I...


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> dear ladies,
> 
> i'm sorry for our gross penises (penii?) but it is the only sexual organ we were given so either deal with it or turn lesbian but please dont lorena bobbitt it.
> 
> ...


So your saying you have nothing between your ears? Your brain can be a sexual organ;-)

I wonder how many men and women actually hook up on these sites. It's their choice, what they do is their business. Just curious, we never really know anyone.

I did something horrendous when I was younger with the personals. I was totally in love with Frank when we parted, I placed an ad for him, but under men seeking men. I then gave out his phone number. 
Would you believe he forgave me and we laugh about it now. Like I said I was younger and very immature, it's not something I would do now.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

Bon said:


> I wonder how many men and women actually hook up on these sites. It's their choice, what they do is their business. Just curious, we never really know anyone.


^ I know a few ******* guys who go on CL regularly to get some tail. They'll meet up with a girl, put on a "sweet guy" act, sleep with her and then just never call or email again. They don't look in the casual encounters section though. They look in the regular dating section for the chicks who have obvious self esteem issues. I feel really bad for any girls who fell for their BS.

Use CL with caution, ladies


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

meghanaddie said:


> ^ I know a few ******* guys who go on CL regularly to get some tail. They'll meet up with a girl, put on a "sweet guy" act, sleep with her and then just never call or email again. They don't look in the casual encounters section though. They look in the regular dating section for the chicks who have obvious self esteem issues. I feel really bad for any girls who fell for their BS.
> 
> Use CL with caution, ladies


Interesting, I never heard anyone actually admit this to anyone. I always say actions speak louder than words;-). I'm heard enough words in my life;-)


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

This thread prompted me to make a personals ad on CL just for the heck of it. I made the ad two days ago and have received one response. I wasn't expecting any and don't really care. Here it is, copy and pasted with appropriate censorship:

"If you are just bored and h---y I will be happy to give you a b---j-b. You can sjut stop by.. whip it out and watch some porn and **too graphic** when ready.. nothing is required to be done back to me. No strings just getting what you need and that is it. I am a 45 year old white male from Asbury Park."

Surprise!!! 

Yeah, man, sure!! That's why I posted in M4W! I'm real into 45-year-old guys from Asbury Park! 

What is up with these dudes? What are they thinking?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

BeNice said:


> This thread prompted me to make a personals ad on CL just for the heck of it. I made the ad two days ago and have received one response. I wasn't expecting any and don't really care. Here it is, copy and pasted with appropriate censorship:
> 
> "If you are just bored and h---y I will be happy to give you a b---j-b. You can sjut stop by.. whip it out and watch some porn and **too graphic** when ready.. nothing is required to be done back to me. No strings just getting what you need and that is it. I am a 45 year old white male from Asbury Park."
> 
> ...


hahah yeah i've heard of similar things happening.

i've heard of positive experiences from the "strictly platonic" section, though


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I also posted a personal on that site. I mentioned how I was shy and had no experience and was looking for one. Some girl responded to me giving me her gmail and seeing where this leads. I would love to do something, provided she brings me a recent medical chart and is free of STDs, and is reasonably attractive (didn't attach a picture). I also want to make it clear that I am not looking for sex, and will not do that with her. I am guessing this is a prank :lol


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> I also posted a personal on that site. I mentioned how I was shy and had no experience and was looking for one. Some girl responded to me giving me her gmail and seeing where this leads. I would love to do something, provided she brings me a recent medical chart and is free of STDs, and is reasonably attractive (didn't attach a picture). I also want to make it clear that I am not looking for sex, and will not do that with her. I am guessing this is a prank :lol


Spam bot, not a prank. I've never tried the casual encounters section and don't want to, but I have used the regular personals on craigslist a few times. Whenever you get one of those responses that say something like "i always get spam at my real address, email me back here [email protected]" or "You can send me a text message using this site and it will allow me to keep my number private until I can trust you are safe [email protected]%$%$.com" Those are huge red flags that it's a bot..don't waste your time answering them.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

rocky said:


> Spam bot, not a prank. I've never tried the casual encounters section and don't want to, but I have used the regular personals on craigslist a few times. Whenever you get one of those responses that say something like "i always get spam at my real address, email me back here [email protected]" or "You can send me a text message using this site and it will allow me to keep my number private until I can trust you are safe [email protected]%$%$.com" Those are huge red flags that it's a bot..don't waste your time answering them.


Thanks man, I hate those bots. This is one for sure.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I still havent put up a prank post on Craigs. Want to do it soon but have been so busy!! Yea you get those spam bots everywhere these days. It seriously is not just an email thing anymore haha. I am going to work on a real disgusting, stomach twisting post here soon guarenteed to make any girl vomit but probably wont be able to do it till next weekend. I promise no girl around my area looking for a casual encounter will look at that section the same when I am done with it hahaha!


----------



## Halfie (Dec 29, 2007)

What is your problem? Why does it matter to you how two consenting adults choose to spend their time?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

No problem here. I was asked the same thing on page 1 and explained myself already. Feel free to go read it. 

I decided to not prank because every time I have looked at that section I feel grossed out. Still can't believe people would put themselves at such a high risk for one night of pleasure.


----------



## Submission77 (Nov 21, 2008)

some people just enjoy sex.what is gross about that?
it`s a perfectly natural thing.and about the STD thing,that`s why you
always practice safe sex.Never take anyone`s word for it.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've played the social anxiety card on there before. I always get responses. Chicks love a pity story. LOL It's a good resource. I've gotten laid a few times via Craigslist. Heck, it's the only resource I have sometimes.

You'll be surprise though. Don't think it's a habitat for druggies and STD's. They're all normal people like you and me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've thought of trying Craig's list to meet dates. I think I would be too nervous to meet anyone though. Beggiatoa, do you get a lot of replies from scammers? I tried an epals site once and was flooded with Nigerian scams.

I always find it funny all of the people who are asking for sex in "strictly platonic". Someday, I'm going to give the definition of "strictly" and "platonic" in Rants and Raves.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I get a lot of spam and often, the adds I respond to are spam. But after a while, you start learning the patterns of the fakes and you can pick them out easily. Half the time, I meet people with emotional problems (like us) that don't yet know it.


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Giggles. I've used the purely platonic section on craigslist with mixed results. I've gotten a couple of cool e-pals off of the site. Met up with a couple of people. One I just never hung out with again, the other one was a guy who turned out to be a jerk. I have to agree though, that the casual encounters section is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Craigslist is my favourite website. You read all kinds of interesting things on there. Yesterday I read ad posted by a guy looking for a female roommate. He said he'd drop the price if the woman was willing to sleep in his bed and have sex with him. Amazing!


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

What's more amusing is the "missed connections" section of craigslist. Makes me wonder if someone actually met the person they missed a connection with on Craigslist.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

u can get prostitutes on craigslist u just go 2 the erotic section lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Prostitutes AND narcotics!

Really, I don't see how anyone could not like CL.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

narcotics......ill hav 2 take a closer look at cl


----------

